# Hello Bristol Forum - local knowledge needed...



## pootle (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm playing at a party in the Black Swan in a couple of weeks, and then getting the train or bus back to smoke.

I used to play out in Bristol when I lived in Gloucester a few years ago, but my memory is somewhat "hazy"...how long would it take in a cab from the Black Swan to Temple Meads?  And how much roughly d'you reckon?

Thankyouplease!


----------



## J77 (Oct 19, 2005)

Black Swan's on the right side of town for TM - I'd say not more than a tenner for the cab.

See this map: http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....&local=&kw=&srec=0&mapsize=big&db=freegaz&rt=

Black Swan's near where the motorway hits the A432 (near Easton station) - TM is just SW of that.

Make sure you book the cab tho': don't you know "Stapleton Road['s] the most dangerous in Britain"


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 19, 2005)

It shouldn't cost as much as a tenner - I get charged about £7 normally if I get a taxi from Temple Meads.


----------



## pootle (Oct 19, 2005)

Hurrah!  Thanks!

It's all coming back to me now. There's a couple of us, so it won't be much damage between us.  

Next question then: anyone suggest a reliable, friendly taxi company?


----------



## J77 (Oct 19, 2005)

I always use Hackney Cabs 0117 9538638.

Swiftline are also reliable 0117 9252626, I've found.

Geri may know an Eastville specific one...


----------



## madzone (Oct 19, 2005)

There's always the No 6.
It's _always_ the No 6


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 19, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> There's always the No 6.
> It's _always_ the No 6



No, it's a 4/24/48/49 to there   

Pootle, I use BD Taxis but I wouldn't bother to book one, there will be loads waiting outside the station.

Depending on the time, you could always get a train to Stapleton Road station and just walk it from there.


----------



## J77 (Oct 19, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Pootle, I use BD Taxis but I wouldn't bother to book one, there will be loads waiting outside the station.
> 
> Depending on the time, you could always get a train to Stapleton Road station and just walk it from there.


I think Pootle means the cab back after his/her gig 

From what I can remember... cabs don't make a habit of hanging round the BS in the early hours...


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 19, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> I think Pootle means the cab back after his/her gig



Just re-read it - yeah, you are right.

BD Taxis then - 0117 965 2222

They are pretty reliable.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2005)

i generally go with acme (941 1411) or dads (935 0044), both do 'inner city bristol' no probs


----------



## J77 (Oct 19, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> both do 'inner city bristol' no probs


Yeah - that can be a problem sometimes.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 19, 2005)

Um - Eastville is not the inner city though...


----------



## JTG (Oct 19, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Um - Eastville is not the inner city though...



It's not really but the Black Swan would definitely be considered in the same terms by many cab firms I think.

What party ya doing pootle?


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 19, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> It's not really but the Black Swan would definitely be considered in the same terms by many cab firms I think.



I don't think so - it's on one of the main roads into town after all, and there will be taxis driving up and down all night.


----------



## J77 (Oct 20, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I don't think so - it's on one of the main roads into town after all, and there will be taxis driving up and down all night.


Nah - compared with where I am, it's da hood


----------



## pootle (Oct 20, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> It's not really but the Black Swan would definitely be considered in the same terms by many cab firms I think.
> 
> What party ya doing pootle?



It's actually an after party at the Black Swan from 6 am-ish after a party at the Trinity Centre.  So we'll be looking to get a taxi at lunchtime-ish. We may be a little "tired and emotional" so not too scary taxi firms would be much appreciated!

It's a (a think) private birthday party for a couple of people involved in the Glade Festival..


----------



## easy g (Oct 20, 2005)

it's only a 30 minute walk you lazy bugger


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 20, 2005)

pootle said:
			
		

> It's actually an after party at the Black Swan from 6 am-ish after a party at the Trinity Centre.



A party starting at 6am in the morning? I'm sure that will go down with the locals!


----------

